# Driving to Myrtle Beach where to say halfway



## stugy (Jul 21, 2009)

We will be driving to Myrtle Beach in another month.  We live outside Pgh and want to cut the trip in half.  What route would you suggest and where would you stay for a night.  There will be 5 of us so I guess we need 2 rooms or possibly a family room.  Any suggestions........reasonable and safe.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 21, 2009)

Richmond VA is basically the half way point. Are you using this stopping point as a rest location only or would you be willing to go an hour or so off the route and have a mini destination?

If so, DC could be a good spot to stop and walk around. You will still have close to 7 hours remaining after that stop though. If you make it to Richmond, there will only be about 5 hours left in your trip.


----------



## stugy (Jul 21, 2009)

Richmond is good.  Any suggestions on where to stay.  Maybe we should go another exit to get out of congestion.
Pat


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 21, 2009)

I-95 between Washington and Richmond is horrible.  Unless you like stop and go, bumper to bumper traffic avoid it if possible.


----------



## CMF (Jul 21, 2009)

stugy said:


> Richmond is good.  Any suggestions on where to stay.  Maybe we should go another exit to get out of congestion.
> Pat



If you want to do it up, stay at the Jefferson Hotel in Richmond!

Charles


----------



## Poette (Jul 21, 2009)

We live in Manor Boro so we're close by - spend a lot of time in Murrysville, Export & Delmont.  We haven't been to Myrtle in a couple years but go to Hilton Head often.  We do not travel South via the DC area-we travel through New Stanton, Connellsville, Cheat Lake to I-79 then to I-77.  Wytheville Virginia is about 5 1/2 hrs away, Hillsville Virginia is another 20-30 minutes, then Jonesville/Elkin North Carolina.  Winston/Salem would be about a 7 hrs drive.  If I can help, feel free to email me.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is not about a hotel recommendation.  But a driving warning please observe the speed limits in Southampton County, VA and the City of Emporia, VA (radar) !!!


----------



## stugy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  We usually travel the turnpike to Breezewood, I 70 to 572 to Winchester and then 17 to 95 (we bypass DC and pick up 95 in Fredericksburg.  When we went to Pigeon Forge a few years back we took the 70, 77 route and got so bored with the scenery.  Also we thought there were a lot of 2 lane roads.  But maybe things have changed.  Where do you stay if you go that route??  
Pedro, my dau and grandchildren will be in the car.  I won't be speeding.  I always try to remember to use cruise control on a trip to avoid the heavy foot.  I am looking for a reasonable motel.  We will need 2 rooms or a family room as there are 5 of us. 
 As an owner at Pres Resort in Chacellorsville, we could easily and inexpensively rent a night there, but it might not be far enough south for the first half of the trip.
Any more suggestions.
Pat


----------



## Kozman (Jul 22, 2009)

I usually bypass the DC area by dropping down to the Massanutten (Harrisonburg) area and then over to Richmond.  It's farther, but surely less nerve racking.


----------



## javabean (Jul 22, 2009)

*Stopping Point*

Hi, 
We live in Kingston and traveled to Barony Beach on Hilton Head for the first time this past Spring break. 
Our daughter had attended college in Baltimore so we have tried many routes south over the years. We like to avoid the Garden State Parkway. 
This Spring we left Kingston late afternoon/suppertime and made the run down the Thruway, around 287, down the Jersey Turnpike and spent the night in the Willmington/Christiana Delaware area. That was about 4 hours and we avoided traffic in NYC, Newark, and Philly and got over the Delaware bridge. That is a little short for the first day but DH ended up working later than we planned. We got up early the next morning and beat a lot of the Baltimore & DC traffic. It was a long run down to South Carolina but we got there in time to have a decent check in and relaxing evening. We have also taken the Rt 84-81-83 run into Baltimore from our area but there is TERRIBLE construction backup at Wilkes Barre PA heading south this summer. Avoid at all costs. Northbound on rt 81 is nowhere near as bad. 
Safe Travels-Deb


----------



## cds62 (Jul 22, 2009)

Try the Roanoke Rapids area of NC. There are plenty of hotels directly off of I-95 along with restaurants. Roanoke Rapids is just over the boarder into NC and not too far past Richmond. 
If you time it right driving around DC is not that bad. Avoid rush hour and you should be ok. If you come down I-95 take exit 52 in Baltimore (just past the tunnel) and take the Baltimore/Washington Parkway across to I-95 again. After you pass DC take the HOV lanes (less traffic usually). You might hit some traffic near Quantico, VA but once again if you time it right it is not bad. Prior to Richmond you can take I-295 S which will take you around Richmond and it is a much nicer drive, rather than driving through the city.


----------

